# Old Rockwell/Delta Table Saw



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay so yesterday i bought a old rockwell/delta table saw on CL for $90 on a whim…everything works guy just had no room for it and never used it. Seems like a nice saw has a cast iron center with aluminum side tables i will look for a model number later…Anyways! it has the rails/poles that guide the fence…I have been trying to look to see how much an improved fence would cost but can't seem to find one…what is the name for these?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There are a lot of fine fences available that should fit. My vote would be an INCRA positioner, but I don't know what kind of work you like (I will in a few minutes after looking at your projects!). Most will probably recommend the Delta fence. They're very nice and a good bang for the buck. Others will recommend you DIY your own. Congrats on the saw! I love my vintage.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, by the look of your technical boards, I'll recommend the INCRA again!


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay so looked at those…i don't think im explaining the rails so here is a saw that is similar with the same fence. the fence rides around the two 1/2" poles…guessing 1/2" unless i can remove those and change it with a difference type of rail?? Sorry this is somewhat new to me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I know in general what you're describing. One of the old time vintage guys will be able to offer advice better than I. If there aren't existing mounting holes in your table, this could pose an obstacle. Try to find a picture and someone here will surely help you.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah Ha! okay so i found the model its a 34-300 but i can't seem to find a whole lot of info maybe someone on here?


----------



## KBX500 (May 21, 2011)

Check out www.vintagemachinery.org That's the new website for OWWM,
Old Woodworking Machines, they can probably help you.

Keith


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Zindel, Here are links to 34-300 manuals on OWWM. Motorized saw are less desirable but…., it works, has a nifty mobile base, a clean(not rusty)top, and updated switch/electrics. Use it. That fence might not be too bad, but if you can't live with it, this is a popular upgrade. Good luck. -Jack


----------

